# Unable to acquire ip address over wireless



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I changed my wireless modem yesterday and i was unable to connect over wireless for one pc which has win xp sp2. It was unable to acquire ip address. Working fine when connected through wire. I checked the forums and tried this: 

"Now Go to Start/Run and type inetcpl.cpl and press enter/Connections/LAN Settings. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type ncpa.cpl and press enter. Right click the Local Area connection/Properties scroll down to Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties. Make sure Obtain an IP Address and DNS Server Address Automatically are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type CMD and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type ipconfig /release and press enter. the IP Address changes to 0.0.0.0 Now type ipconfig /flushdns and press enter. Now type ipconfig /renew. Now type ipconfig /all. "

After that it is saying limited or no connectivity. Then i clicked repair and again the same problem repeats. I tried the above steps again but it did n't help.


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is when i was disconnected from wired connection and only on wireless:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\KK>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : niu-2f56893b505
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-C9-02-6E-FA

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E1-3D-26-FC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\KK>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

how many devices connected to the router?
what is the routers dhcp scope range?


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Two laptops and a tablet are the wireless devices and there is blue-ray player connected through wire. Everything is working fine except this laptop. I dnt exactly know what a dhcp scope means but according to what i understood it has (1 WAN, 4 LAN) Fast Ethernet ports. Its Netgear WNDR3400 router.


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is when connected through wired: 

C:\Documents and Settings\KK>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : niu-2f56893b505
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-C9-02-6E-FA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 24, 2012 10:04:26 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 25, 2012 10:04:26 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E1-3D-26-FC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\KK>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What wifi standard does your wifi card support? [a, b ,g or n?]
Does the wifi card support the level of encryption you are using? [wep, wpa, wpa2/]
Can this wifi card connect elsewhere?


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

It is a Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Wi-Fi Internal Card and it supports WEP and WPA2-PSK. 
Can this wifi card connect elsewhere? Do you mean did it work for any other network? It was working fine with my old wireless router. After changing the router it was not working.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please update the wireless card drivers from the dell website below:

Welcome to Home User Support

Select drivers and downloads input your service tag no and select the correct operating system and download the latest drivers.

I think Wand3r3r means have you tried connecting the laptop at an internet cafe or other Wi-Fi hotspot.


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope i have n't tried connecting it over another network. 

I reinstalled the drivers but that dnt help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

It might be worth trying to connect to a free Wi-fi hotpsot to test the connection out.

When you say re-installed did you download the latest drivers from the link i gave you?


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

yes.. I downloaded from the link you gave.. okay i will try to connect to free wi-fi hotspot.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Only thing that has changed was the router.

Did you configure the wireless on the router?
Any other devices connect to the wifi router via wireless?
What encryption level are you using?


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes.. I have another laptop, two mobiles and a tablets working over wifi. Wifi was configured using another laptop. It has wpa2 right now. If i change the encryption level. Do i need to restart the system?


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is from my Dell wireless WLAN Card Utility:
Network Name: NETGEAR83
Authentication: WPA-Personal (PSK)
Data Encryption: Auto
Network Key:********

I changed the security option to WPA-PSK [TKIP] and WPA2-PSK [AES] in the router wireless options, but there is no difference.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Documentation

appears it only supports b and g.

If you configure your router to only support g does it connect?


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

How can i configure my router to only support g.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you go into your wireless settings in your router and select wireless mode form the drop down menu select g only.

If you give us the make and model of router we may be able to help you find the settings.


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

In Wireless setting> Mode Dropdown it has Up to 54Mbps,Up to 145 Mbps, Up to 300Mbps options. It is a Netgear WNDR3400 router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

here is your manual
ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/WNDR3400/Documentation/UM/WNDR3400_UM_31AUG2010.pdf

I am not seeing anything that says you have a choice of what wifi standard.

You would set 2.4Ghz to 54mbps


----------



## myname99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Both 2.4 and 5 Ghz are at 54mbps only.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

g isn't connecting at 5ghz but 2.4ghz. Unless you have dual band wifi cards you can't use the 5ghz band. Might as well disable it if not being used.

The max the dell card supports is 54mbps g. Rest of its specs is way below that data rate.

Your solution maybe to just get a usb dual band wifi dongle and disable the built in wifi.


----------

